
After Two Startup Accelerators, What I Wish Someone Had Told Me - jot
http://www.ecquire.com/blog/lessons-from-two-startup-accelerators/
======
paulhauggis
Everyone seems to thing the path is: build something cool, get funded by VC,
profit!

Why not bootstrap it?

